# Any rockers in the house?



## Viper_SA (4/10/16)

Hey guys. Looking for a good rock club to visit. Some place like The Doors used to be. Jhb area.


----------



## blujeenz (4/10/16)

I thought the rockers in the title was a quaint term for grandfathers and was going to suggest... 

back on topic
I remember the vibe at the Rotunda, Camps Bay back in the late 70's, its the stuff of memories man, dont think there's any "_going back".

..._unless you have a custom DeLorean.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Byakko (4/10/16)

Rumours Lounge at Palm Court near Hillfox is an awesome rock/metal venue.Definitely check it out

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT (5/10/16)

Had a few good nights at The Red Room.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Red-Room/143687475701415

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/10/16)

Yes. I rock back and forth on my chair

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

